# Looking for Jack knife couch



## shermantic (Jul 5, 2013)

We have a 1972 Airstream Argosy Travel Trailer. Recently our dog decided that the couch looked VERY tasty and ate it. We are looking for a replacement couch for the front of it (also known as a Gaucho, or Jack Knife Couch/Sofa) however, they are extremely expensive at all of the RV dealers. Does anyone know of a good place to get a used one that isnt so super far from us in WV?View attachment 369


----------



## akjimny (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Shermantic and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Try Googling "RV Salvage" and see if any come up near you.  If that doesn't help, and the mechanicals are still okay (hope the dog didn't eat the springs) then maybe you could find an auto upholstry shop that could rebuild it for you.  Good luck.


----------



## LEN (Jul 7, 2013)

Also you may do a search on RV sites like this one that have forsale items, there were several this winter  all over the US maybe one left near you. Be sure to measure your size as the are different lengths. Or as above with shipping and cost, recovering maybe the best option.

LEN


----------

